# I got a retailer!



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

This is SO exciting! I got a retailer!! Some one contacted my just the other day, likeing my beds and everything I sold and asked to sale my products on their website! I'm just too excited I had to let ya'll know! The website is:
http://www.pawprintzpetboutique.com/
They have a lot of neat stuff there.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Congrats that' s great


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

congrats i'm sooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

there site is lovely!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats  :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

woohoo... congrats!!!

Have you contacted Fetch or the Yuppy Puppy in Austin yet for retailer opportunities? Neither of them have a website but I bet Cynthia at Fetch would be interested (if you call, tell her Cooper's Mom sent you - she'll know who you're talking about :lol: ) ... and the Yuppy Puppy might be since their grand opening is in October. (The Yuppy Puppy chick is a member of the chi meetup group ... she's got a post on the meetup site about it.)


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

WOW! That's awesome!! Great job! Lots of cute stuff on their site!! Good luck!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

OMG! Im so excited for u! Cingrats--way to go :wave:


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

thats really really cool! I want to get a retailer too, though i don't know what I would do if the demad got too high. I'm already strapped for sewign time as it is!


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Congrats! That must be a GREAT feeling when you know a store want your products! Nice website and I wish you the best of luck! It's really awesome! 

Linda and Tiny


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

kealohalinaka said:


> Congrats! That must be a GREAT feeling when you know a store want your products! Nice website and I wish you the best of luck! It's really awesome!
> 
> Linda and Tiny


Thank u very much! It is exciting, its helped me out alot getting the store more circulated .....i'm almost scared when Xmas comes, hahahah. Were going to have a crazy sale.


----------

